# Largest Ever BT Leak



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

http://torrentfreak.com/mediadefender-emails-leaked-070915/

You can grab them on the 'bay

Has emails, addresses, home numbers, cell numbers, work numbers for most of the higher-ups.....

Chan is about to explode. This will be funny, and oh so sweet


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL

I cant naviage 4chan so i cant find the /b/ in such =(


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

I.....still can't believe this. This is huge.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 15, 2007)

Care to explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? Is everyone happy that this anti-piracy group got stuffed?

EDIT: Oh wait I think I get it now.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 15, 2007)

This will only be entertaining for a long time to come.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe it's because I'm ill and unable to focus, but I don't understand how this leak is useful? Just to piss some people off?


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my, we have there phone number. I guess guys can put it in their phonebook and say they scored a chicks number? I want fucking credit card numbers, expiration dates, CMD numbers, and all that.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone on Google Video just uploaded an entire copy of American History X. Today is double funny!


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

Also have servers addresses, emails (for moar hacking), passwords, usernames............


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 15, 2007)

JUICY!! 
*drools*


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm gonna send people child porn from their emails.  Get their dumbasses arrested XD

I wish lol, but it will be fun seeing how others rape their accounts.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I'm gonna send people child porn from their emails.Â Get their dumbasses arrested XD
> 
> I wish lol, but it will be fun seeing how others rape their accounts.


If you did that, they would search from IP, if he denied it. Then it would lead to you. Then you'd be screwed.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 15, 2007)

http://spamyourenemies.com/

lol, try that at the library or something


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna send people child porn from their emails.  Get their dumbasses arrested XD
> ...


Proxys located in Australia FTW!... I don't have one, but I'm sure the people raping their accounts will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fun fun fun will follow.  Of course nothing can be pinned on them since they were leaked, but I imagine some emails might have their bank numbers or something?  Somehow, these asshats will get majorly screwed.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hash=30755326A4E4B28E678BFF8CB2AF5FC4A4FBF710&i=3 (the title is Celebrity deathmatch: Korn vs slipknot and the exact URL is .....
> 
> I just flagged it as Other Terms of Use violation. It’s a warthog (or maybe it’s a big bushy dog, I can’t tell) having sex with a woman and NOT a Korn vs. Slipknot mash-up video.



:lmao:


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anybody downloaded these yet? Some of it is sick


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I feel stupid. I don't get it! I've never heard of mediadefender before.

What's going on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Not a torrent/P2P user - Usenet ftw!)


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 15, 2007)

yes explain, plz


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

Media Defender is the company that finds you, and then the MPAA sues you


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 15, 2007)

Downloading noaw...

btw MD got PWNED


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 15, 2007)

You can always sign up their emails for japanese gay porn newsletters, that'll be harder to unsubscribe.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

The emails include.....so much....

This could be the end of Media Defender


----------



## Teun (Sep 15, 2007)

Never heard of this Media Defender before..


----------



## nephdj (Sep 15, 2007)

persoanlly I dont like the idea of downloading all these emails, more so  the personal ones to family members

They should of filtered them


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2007)

No doubt that they will be getting gigabytes of child porn spam from 4chan alone, and not to mention there is an infinite number of other chans...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the biggest lulz of all timez!


----------



## Jax (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the end of the Internet...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Media Defender is the company that finds you, and then the MPAA sues you


Yup, and also, MD set up a site with illegal video downloads (MiiVi), hid behind the scenes, and provided it to the public in an attempt to trap users and present them to the MPAA (I guess a quick way to get cash and keep the client happy?)


----------



## Harsky (Sep 15, 2007)

Mbox file format... what do I need to view it?


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 15, 2007)

Uhh, wow...

I'm speechless.

completely speechless.

To me, this is like an early dump of CoD DS.

Good to see that people who want to make pirates pay, get payed by the pirates. Ah the irony!


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Mbox file format... what do I need to view it?



It's a text file, try word or notepad. Also try FF


----------



## Harsky (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mbox file format... what do I need to view it?
> ...


Opened it in FF. Very messy viewing it


----------



## nloding (Sep 15, 2007)

Piracy is rampant and needs to be cut down.  I know many people download a game, try it, then buy it if they like it.  I know most people don't.  Personally I'm somewhere in-between and am sometimes ashamed at the amount I've just downloaded.  Oh well, there's something fun and taboo about it.

Regardless, groups like MediaDefender violate as many rights of people as pirates do.  They deserve what they get, whether it's a leak of a single or a thousand emails.  There are other ways to deal with pirates that are more effective -- heh, starting with parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd buy more video games, movies, and music, if they weren't priced at $50++.  I just can't afford it, but I *want* to own more.


----------



## ssunss (Sep 15, 2007)

Just convert mbox to eml using hxxp://home.arcor.de/luethje/prog/mbx2e068_en.zip then open the eml file with Outlook or Outlook express...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Sep 15, 2007)

If you break the law there's a chance you'll get caught.  I steal tons of games, but if I get caught I'm not going to cry injustice.  

Media defender was trying to catch people breaking the law.  What's the big deal?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> If you break the law there's a chance you'll get caught.Â I steal tons of games, but if I get caught I'm not going to cry injustice.Â
> 
> Media defender was trying to catch people breaking the law.Â What's the big deal?


I mean, I guess the whole "Set-Up" aspect of it and how it appears that MD had intentions of setting up this site for pure gain. But then again, I could care less, if people actually think they can download full illegal content directly from a site and actually try to do it before doing a little research, maybe they deserve to get caught...


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> This is the end of the Internet...


No this is the end of the internet

Sorry could not help myself


----------



## Jax (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I'd buy more video games, movies, and music, if they weren't priced at $50++.Â I just can't afford it, but I *want* to own more.



Exactly!


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Sep 15 2007, 05:39 PM]I mean, I guess the whole "Set-Up" aspect of it and how it appears that MD had intentions of setting up this site for pure gain. But then again, I could care less, if people actually think they can download full illegal content directly from a site and actually try to do it before doing a little research, maybe they deserve to get caught...



I agree with you if you are going to download the latest film/game/cd do your research first or you are asking for it.
(Use PeerGuardian 2 its free!)


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

Media Defender did plenty of illegal things to catch pirates. If you read the emails, you would find that PG2 doesn't work very well

The best thing you can do is use private sites


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 16, 2007)

It has come to my attention that there are SSN and bank numbers in these emails














HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Shinji (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the end of the Internet...
> ...



This is for you!


----------



## lawliet (Sep 16, 2007)

I laughed really hard when I saw the article for the first time. It'll be very interesting to see how this plays out. I've never really thought any of these supposed-anti-piracy organizations were really out to stamp out piracy though.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 16, 2007)

XD xinfinity to the power of infinity squared 3 times!!!


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> It has come to my attention that there are SSN and bank numbers in these emails



And addresses... And birthdates... And a notice about a free identity theft seminar...

I suspect that might be useful.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 16, 2007)

mega ultra pwned, hehehe.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://torrentfreak.com/more-mediadefender-leaks-070916/

Even more stuff


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 17, 2007)

haha oh wow

A phone call as well...Media Defender-Defenders is rolling in the info

This has got to be the single biggest chunk of lulz I have seen since Faux News got raided.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Update 22 September 2007*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "TPB files charges against media companies
> 
> Thanks to the email-leakage from MediaDefender-Defenders we now have proof of the things we've been suspecting for a long time; the big record and movie labels are paying professional hackers, saboteurs and ddosers to destroy our trackers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2007)

oh wow hahaha pirate bay is suing media companies


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 22, 2007)

Check torrentfreak and slyck for the newest...news


----------

